# Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

I just got in a batch of brand new Mk1 turbo manifolds. These are raw un-machined pieces. 
$199.95 each. 
I will have some machined in the future but they will be $299.95. 
Shoot me a e-mail if interested. 
[email protected]

I also have new Stainless Steel Bellows for the MK1 kits in stock also. I still have a large inventory of parts for the Callaway kits. The Mk1 and Mk2 kits.
Thanks


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (Jetex North America)*

look like the manifolds eip used to sell. i have one on my car and i like it cuz the wastegate flange is actually in a logical position http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (91gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gl* »_look like the manifolds eip used to sell. i have one on my car and i like it cuz the wastegate flange is actually in a logical position http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes EIP use to buy these from us back in the days. These are the original Callaway molds that these are made from. 
Thanks


----------



## marcopolo224 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (Jetex North America)*

hey i was wondering if you would be able to ship out the manifold? and for how much


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (marcopolo224)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo224* »_hey i was wondering if you would be able to ship out the manifold? and for how much

Yes they are ready to ship. Shoot me a e-mail and I can give you the prices etc... 
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (91gl)*

Here are diagrams of the system.
My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

That's gangster son.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (Jetex North America)*

Thats a drive down memory lane. I ran that kit with the piping and IC in the bottom picture, in a MK1 Scirocco street car. That setup on G60 block and Rabbit GTI head took me to [email protected] mph on standalone. Good stuff.


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_Thats a drive down memory lane. I ran that kit with the piping and IC in the bottom picture, in a MK1 Scirocco street car. That setup on G60 block and Rabbit GTI head took me to [email protected] mph on standalone. Good stuff.

Very cool. Yes we had a guy in Hawaii that ran a 11.81 back in 1991 with many of the Callaway parts. I got the video somewhere. Will have to post it on youtube. 



_Modified by Jetex North America at 10:04 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

BBS Phone Number? Now that's old skool.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (Jetex North America)*

Speedtek/Dexter Lum? Yup, those were the days. Definitely post the video.


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (Jetex North America)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_Thats a drive down memory lane. I ran that kit with the piping and IC in the bottom picture, in a MK1 Scirocco street car. That setup on G60 block and Rabbit GTI head took me to [email protected] mph on standalone. Good stuff.


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetex North America* »_
Very cool. Yes we had a guy in Hawaii that ran a 11.81 back in 1991 with many of the Callaway parts. I got the video somewhere. Will have to post it on youtube. 
_Modified by Jetex North America at 10:04 PM 11-21-2007_

do you guys perhaps know what PSI settings etc.
please tell me all bout them











_Modified by CallawayCorvette at 10:36 PM 11-23-2007_


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (CallawayCorvette)*

I knew they ran 11.81 with that 8v setup but wasn't going to bother correcting that. That car was a pioneer of VW FWD drag racing and FWD drag racing in general, and ahead of its time. In the early 90's they were one of the quickest FWD's of any make.

My 11.94 setup was with standalone (TEC2), 550 cc injectors, 104 octane Sunoco track fuel, and 22 psi boost. 
Car was a MK1 Scirocco, 22x8" slicks", light wheels, I changed the Callaway downpipe from 2.25" to 2.5", open exhaust, and a FN tall ratio 5 speed with a 3.94 R+P.
The car went [email protected] the next summer with a roll bar added, 22x9.5" slicks, and an air/water intercooler.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (lugnuts)*

I work with a guy that used to make intercoolers at callaway, and he gave me a framed picture of a mkII gti doing a burnout that used to bee in reeves callaway's office


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (Slayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slayer* »_I work with a guy that used to make intercoolers at callaway, and he gave me a framed picture of a mkII gti doing a burnout that used to bee in reeves callaway's office

please show it ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we need to see this BADLY


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_BBS Phone Number? Now that's old skool. 

he he funny you spotted that. Yes many of the youngsters have no clue what we had to go thought in the days before the net was opened wide. I had a dual 28.8 modem setup going into our 386 computer. Running Power BBS. Boy talk about some history. I still have the machine it was running on - it even ran a BUS mouse. he he 
True old skool in the computer world. I even have a cherry Commador 64 computer with the cassette tape drive. What a relic.


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_I knew they ran 11.81 with that 8v setup but wasn't going to bother correcting that. That car was a pioneer of VW FWD drag racing and FWD drag racing in general, and ahead of its time. In the early 90's they were one of the quickest FWD's of any make.
My 11.94 setup was with standalone (TEC2), 550 cc injectors, 104 octane Sunoco track fuel, and 22 psi boost. 
Car was a MK1 Scirocco, 22x8" slicks", light wheels, I changed the Callaway downpipe from 2.25" to 2.5", open exhaust, and a FN tall ratio 5 speed with a 3.94 R+P.
The car went [email protected] the next summer with a roll bar added, 22x9.5" slicks, and an air/water intercooler. 

Very Cool. Love to see all the watercooled dubs in the drag world now.
I remember running race slicks on my Scirocco for racing at an autocross . Amazing grip - must be awesome on the drag strip. 
We helped sponsor the Eserini gang back in the 90.s- early 2000 that were running a turbo VR6 in a rail and then a funny car. They were getting 800+ hp and found all the weak links in the engine reaching that range. I had a webpage on it somewhere, Will have to put that back up for historical purpose.
Thanks


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (Slayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slayer* »_I work with a guy that used to make intercoolers at callaway, and he gave me a framed picture of a mkII gti doing a burnout that used to bee in reeves callaway's office

I think I remember seeing that back in 1991 when my wife and I spent the day with Reeves when I bought the VW product line. It was all corvettes then as the other stuff was being phased out. One reason he was glad to sell the line to me so they could send all the inquires on. 
I have a bunch of the original brochures and other cool stuff. Will have to dig it all out some day and shoot and scan it all in.


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (Jetex North America)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetex North America* »_
I have a bunch of the original brochures and other cool stuff. Will have to dig it all out some day and shoot and scan it all in.


Tim, definitely interested in the brochures and articles.
special all mk2 things since I already have quite a few mk1 brochures.
and do you perhaps know what happened to the Audi,BMW,Porsche and Mercedes molds brochures etcetera ?
still looking for those pieces


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (Jetex North America)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetex North America* »_
I think I remember seeing that back in 1991 when my wife and I spent the day with Reeves when I bought the VW product line. It was all corvettes then as the other stuff was being phased out. One reason he was glad to sell the line to me so they could send all the inquires on. 
I have a bunch of the original brochures and other cool stuff. Will have to dig it all out some day and shoot and scan it all in.


The one I have is red w/ a hoodscoop, its not doing a huge smoker, but its all squatted down in the assend and its throwing up a small cloud of dust as it takes off.
I had a picture of it at some point.. I'll see if I can find it.. or remember to bring a camera to work


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (Slayer)*

the mk2 test & development car.
I am in love with this car, wish I had more info on it.










and what do you think about this ad.
please note the ND ad below with the HOT lady


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (CallawayCorvette)*

Hah, no ****.. that's the car in my frame. I'll try and remember to bring a camera to work so I can snap a pic

_Quote, originally posted by *CallawayCorvette* »_the mk2 test & development car.
I am in love with this car, wish I had more info on it.










and what do you think about this ad.
please note the ND ad below with the HOT lady


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (Slayer)*

found that pic that I took years ago. the glass got cracked when it was in the person who gave it to me's trunk, and i've been too lazy to get a new piece for it.
its fairly large, like 11x17 or something?


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (CallawayCorvette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CallawayCorvette* »_the mk2 test & development car.
and what do you think about this ad.
please note the ND ad below with the HOT lady
























Wow memory flash back. I remember doing that photo shoot and I remember making that ad via cut and paste. I believe it was 1985 or 1986.
We ditched the girls in the ads a few years later. he he 
Photo shoots were fun !!


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (Slayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slayer* »_found that pic that I took years ago.
its fairly large, like 11x17 or something?

















sooooo cooool.
Is there any possible way you can scan the image for me ?
or would you sell the original picture without the frame ?
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (CallawayCorvette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CallawayCorvette* »_








sooooo cooool.
Is there any possible way you can scan the image for me ?
or would you sell the original picture without the frame ?
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

I checked the scanners here at work, they only do 11x17 and this is actually 13x18. if I scan it at 11x17 it cuts real close to the car, so if I cant find anything bigger, I'll just turn it sideways and scan it like 11x13 then rotate the pic. If I get a chance, I'll check Kinkos or something and if its reasonable, I'll get them to scan the whole thing


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (Slayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slayer* »_
I checked the scanners here at work, they only do 11x17 and this is actually 13x18. if I scan it at 11x17 it cuts real close to the car, so if I cant find anything bigger, I'll just turn it sideways and scan it like 11x13 then rotate the pic. If I get a chance, I'll check Kinkos or something and if its reasonable, I'll get them to scan the whole thing

sorry Tim for going offtopic.
@Slayer, give me your paypal address on the mail and I can compensate your expenses for the scan
that would be super , I will be going to my local copyshop and let them print is as a poster to mount in my office








you officially made my day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (CallawayCorvette)*

k, will do. I will stop at a copy place today if I have time and then let you know how much it was. 
tim, sorry for the offtopic stuff.. just posted that as a cool blurb since there isnt much callaway talk anymore, and the thread took a detour







I can post up the image after I get it scanned if you'd like a copy too


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (Slayer)*

Ok guys looked through a box of Callaway stuff and here are scans of one of the flyer's. Did not do the back. I have tons of original stuff like blueprints and even found my dyno test book that Reeves did for VW on the 16V engine turbo kit. About 130+ test - very interesting. Also the original instructions with cut and paste and hand drawings as this was before the easy desktop publishing days. None of it for sale but interesting and someday hope to scan it all in and build a site for it.








Large image
http://www.hstar.net/callaway/Mk2_flyer_1.jpg 








Large image
http://www.hstar.net/callaway/Mk2_flyer_2.jpg 








Large image
http://www.hstar.net/callaway/Mk2_flyer_3.jpg


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (Jetex North America)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetex North America* »_Ok guys looked through a box of Callaway stuff and here are scans of one of the flyer's. Did not do the back. I have tons of original stuff like blueprints and even found my dyno test book that Reeves did for VW on the 16V engine turbo kit. About 130+ test - very interesting. Also the original instructions with cut and paste and hand drawings as this was before the easy desktop publishing days. None of it for sale but interesting and someday hope to scan it all in and build a site for it


Tim, you are my hero.
do you have spares of the flyers or manuals that you would consider selling ?
I am building a Callaway website and gathering all kinds of info.
thanks for the 3 images. I am excited waiting for more







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (CallawayCorvette)*

I went to a copy center yesterday, but they could only 11x17 in color, so I'm just going to do it myself at work. We have some nice scanners here, but I will just have to scan it in multiple pieces and use photoshop to put it back together.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (Slayer)*

CallawayCorvette: I couldn't find a shop that could scan it as one piece, so i used a scanner we had at work. I had to cut the top off as the scanner is too small, and reassembling it is impossible since the piece doesnt sit exactly "flat" on the scanner (mounted to posterboard). It's pretty grainy looking, but its a ~15yr old enlarged picture. I tried despeckling / enhancing another copy, but it doesnt really do anything for it. Maybe someone good in photoshop can give it a go.
I saved it as a jpg.. tried uncompressed .tif, but it makes no difference in the quality, its still really grainy because of the actual photo itself
http://www.dubnet.org/imgs/callawaygti.jpg pic is monsterous, like 4000x3200 res. 
I will see if I can rescan it with a different scanner possibly with some software that can clean it up some. If I can, I'll let you konw


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Old School - Callaway Mk1 Turbo manifolds (Slayer)*

A pic of the Speedtek engine.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (Jetex North America)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetex North America* »_
he he funny you spotted that. Yes many of the youngsters have no clue what we had to go thought in the days before the net was opened wide. I had a dual 28.8 modem setup going into our 386 computer. Running Power BBS. Boy talk about some history. I still have the machine it was running on - it even ran a BUS mouse. he he 
True old skool in the computer world. I even have a cherry Commador 64 computer with the cassette tape drive. What a relic.


YES! Now that's what I'm talking about. I had 5 lines coming into my bedroom running a hacked-up version of WWIV over a Netware Lite coax network. Line1:28.8, Line 2:14.4, Line 3:2400 (you can see what I did w/ my take-offs). And yep, I too had a Logitech BUSMAN on my 386 and still have my last running machine sitting around waiting for the BBS 2nd coming 















-m


----------



## Jetex North America (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
YES! Now that's what I'm talking about. I had 5 lines coming into my bedroom running a hacked-up version of WWIV over a Netware Lite coax network. Line1:28.8, Line 2:14.4, Line 3:2400 (you can see what I did w/ my take-offs). And yep, I too had a Logitech BUSMAN on my 386 and still have my last running machine sitting around waiting for the BBS 2nd coming 















-m 


Wow we are showing our age now. he he


----------



## the dubshow (Mar 18, 2008)

from the dead, sorry. but not really. :laugh:

Thanks for sharing all this info. I am building a nice archive of Callaway VW stuff. Email sent, or feel free to PM Jetex. :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Slayer said:


> I work with a guy that used to make intercoolers at callaway, and he gave me a framed picture of a mkII gti doing a burnout that used to be in reeves callaway's office


Bumping this back up.. that guy was just here in my office bull****ting about callaway stuff, and I stumbled on this thread again. I noticed that my pics aren't working anymore since that domain is gone, so I just took one of it hanging on my wall with my iphone so people can see it


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Memory lane... I wish those manifolds were available (outside of the kit) back in the day.

In 1987 I had a Turbo (from my friend's wrecked Mistu) and a dream.. So, I copied that kit for my SII as best I could (with the help of Greg Ravens book) :laugh: Try finding an intercooler in the JY back then, LOL

"Kids these days have it easy" 

:beer: for the 8v love


----------



## oldschoolvdubtommy (Jan 22, 2013)

*turbo mani's*

still got any?


----------



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

Hi guys and Tim. I 'm so old I used to connect to the New Dimensions Terminal site with a 2,400 baud modem! I met you a few times in person back in the day at your car shows on site. Rec.autos.vw anyone?! Just picked up a 1984 Callaway powered GTI and looking for some spare parts and knowledge. Do you still have anything?
cheers,
Hoffa


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

> Rec.autos.vw


:wave:


----------

